# New here - would love opinions on labs



## staceyc8 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I went to the doctor last week with a rapid heartbeat and tremors. I've been losing hair for several months, and, according to the doctor, I've lost 20 pounds. (I'm overweight and always trying to lose weight, but I didn't realize I had. I could still lose another 25.) 
Lab results show hyperthyroidism, and I am scheduled for a thryoid scan/uptake next week. I'm very eager to discover what the cause of this hyperthyroidism is. I'm posting my labs below in case anyone has any ideas.
I am glad I found this board and its wealth of information! 

T4 3.32 (range 0.82-1.77)
TSH 0.005 (range 0.450- 4.5)
Antithyroglobulin AB 247 (range 0-40)
Thyroid Peroxidase Ab (TPO) 158 (range 0-34)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

staceyc8 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I went to the doctor last week with a rapid heartbeat and tremors. I've been losing hair for several months, and, according to the doctor, I've lost 20 pounds. (I'm overweight and always trying to lose weight, but I didn't realize I had. I could still lose another 25.)
> Lab results show hyperthyroidism, and I am scheduled for a thryoid scan/uptake next week. I'm very eager to discover what the cause of this hyperthyroidism is. I'm posting my labs below in case anyone has any ideas.
> I am glad I found this board and its wealth of information!
> ...


I am so glad you are getting the RAIU because sometimes cancer is the cause of hyper! Not always, just sometimes. Usually, it is autoimmune.

There are other causes such as taking too much thyroxine replacement, too much iodine or seaweed but that I am sure does not apply to you.

Most likely it is a genetic predisposition to autoimmune disease.

You must let us know the results of your uptake.

And welcome to the board!


----------



## staceyc8 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you, Andros! I will update when I know more...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

staceyc8 said:


> Thank you, Andros! I will update when I know more...


Please do and let us know how we can help you if needed!


----------



## staceyc8 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the support!
I received part of the results of my thyroid scan and uptake. The nurse said the 24 hour uptake result showed 70% uptake. I see the endocrinologist on Thursday. Hopefully, I'll get some answers then.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

staceyc8 said:


> Thanks for the support!
> I received part of the results of my thyroid scan and uptake. The nurse said the 24 hour uptake result showed 70% uptake. I see the endocrinologist on Thursday. Hopefully, I'll get some answers then.


Holy cats!! You are one hyper person to be sure!!

Progress is being made; let us know what the endo proposes by way of treatment options!

Good luck on Thursday!


----------

